
Show HN: World's Biggest Crossword App - jmbrook
Hi, we (two man company) have just release what we think is the world&#x27;s biggest mobile crossword (single grid of 103x103) for iOS and Android. It plays pretty well all the way down to iPhone 5 (a wee bit small to be honest!).<p>Looking for any feedback especially around any novel (read cheap) ideas on the marketing&#x2F;promotion front.<p>The retention on the app is awesome once people get started, but as it is a single grid the life time value is pretty limited. I think part of the appeal is the fact you can finish it so it is a mixed pleasing.<p>Cheers,
James<p>ps - we are UK based, but we have made quite a lot of effort to avoid &#x2F; callout where it is a UK term&#x2F;spelling.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.thebigcrossword.com&#x2F;
======
eadler
When you get a word right it shows an annoying annimation which makes me want
to stop playing. Is it possible to turn this off?

------
mleonard
Just sent it to my crossword loving grandparents :)

